# Cellphones and providers in Dubai



## WickedlNl (Oct 11, 2010)

Very soon I will be moving to Dubai and now I am wondering about the price on some electronics and if I should buy some stuff in my own country or wait to arrive in Dubai and buy them there. That is why I am looking for a website of stores that are land based so I could compare prices.

In particular I am looking for a price for HTC Desire, and better yet, do cellphone providers in Dubai have cheaper prices when u buy them with a plan? I am asking this because I got an information from one person that they sell separately phones from plans.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You do not get cheaper prices with a plan. They are full price I do believe here. 

For the most part, electronics are more expensive in the uae. I do not know about your country though if there is a large mark up there. 

There are not online stores in the uae like there are in other countries. You can check on dubizzle and maybe find someone who has posted on there to drum up businesses as finding some of these shops (outside of the malls) who are indeed a bit cheaper, is not easy to say the least. So, try dubizzle.com to see if you can find pricing.


----------



## WickedlNl (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for your fast reply


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I've no idea how much you pay for stuff in Serbia, but compared with the UK, prices in UAE are generally 5-10% cheaper


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive noticed stuff is more expensive in Dubai than US. Here the top of the line Blackberry with plan costs no more than $200 on the high end.... sometimes as low as $50. Over there I dont believe Ive seen that


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

from my experience...phones and plans are cheaper here in AD not necessarily by the "dollar" or "dirhams" but by the amount of perks you get...there are a few major players in the mobile industry here so just research and take a pick...so of the major players are:

-etisalat
-du (i am currently using and no complains so far)


----------

